# Westin St John (WSJ) Assessment Estimates



## Loriannf (May 30, 2006)

Hi all, 

Just received in today's mail, estimates for refurbishing buildings 32, 22, 34, 41 and 42, not as bad as I had feared:

$782.92 per week 3 bedrooms
$652.52 per week 2 bedrooms
$522.13 per week 1 bedroom
$391.74 per week studio

The project will include completely new furnishings, and remodeling the kitchens and bathrooms in buildings 33, 34, 41 and 42.  

Two-thirds favorable vote of the owners is required.

Lori


----------



## kdorward (May 31, 2006)

Would that be in addition to the MF?


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, that is in addition to next year's maintenance fees.  It is a one time assessment.

Lori


----------



## buzzy (Jun 1, 2006)

Loriannf said:
			
		

> Yes, that is in addition to next year's maintenance fees.  It is a one time assessment.
> 
> Lori



If it gets approved, when will the improvement be complete?  We are staying in one of the buildings mentioned in January.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 2, 2006)

Do you think they will get owner approval?
I will be there in just 2 weeks (woohoo!) and will be curious to see the current condition of B34.


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 2, 2006)

As an owner of a unit in building 42, I am certainly voting for the assessment.  When we went a week earlier than our ownership week, we were given a unit in Building 41 that was in horrible condition.  I'm glad our guests had to cancel as they would have wondered about us as we continually tell people how great it is.  

I'm not sure when we'll vote, but I think it will be very soon.  When we were at our owner's update, we were told most of the units would be under construction during September and October as those were the lowest occupancy times.   We're not using our week 17, building 42 next year, so I'll miss out on the upgrades, but will try to catch a peek when we're at our Week 18, building 43 unit.

Lori


----------



## BradC (Jun 3, 2006)

Wait a minute -- shouldn't there be reserves already in place for renovations like this?  They're saying that each studio unit at WSJ needs another $20k in assessments in addition to the reserves already established?

Maybe I'm just being naive, but this surprises me that SVO wouldn't have appropriate reserves already in place.


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 3, 2006)

There was a problem with the reserves when SVO bought the property and they put in a lot of money to replenish the reserves.  You have to keep in mind that they are completely "gutting" the units; that is, they're redoing the kitchens, bathrooms (2 1/2 in many units) and totally redoing the furnishings, carpets, drapes, appliances, serving ware and dishes.  Plus, everything needs to be imported/shipped to St John - the only thing which may be available locally is labor, and it's not cheap.  I thought the estimates were very reasonable considering its an island property.

Furthermore, we just received our proxy and the Board is asking owners of three bedroom "old" units to vote to pay approximately $40/week to build a wall upstairs to replace the sliding doors between the 2 upstairs bedrooms.  I think this is reasonable and will make renting out the 3 bedrooms easier. 

Lori


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jun 3, 2006)

Loriannf said:
			
		

> As an owner of a unit in building 42, I am certainly voting for the assessment.  When we went a week earlier than our ownership week, we were given a unit in Building 41 that was in horrible condition.  I'm glad our guests had to cancel as they would have wondered about us as we continually tell people how great it is.
> 
> I'm not sure when we'll vote, but I think it will be very soon.  When we were at our owner's update, we were told most of the units would be under construction during September and October as those were the lowest occupancy times.   We're not using our week 17, building 42 next year, so I'll miss out on the upgrades, but will try to catch a peek when we're at our Week 18, building 43 unit.
> 
> Lori



We hope that our unit is in relatively good condition - we have been looking forward to our week.  Do all owners vote/Do all owners get the assessment? (or just upgrade owners?)
We will likely vote yes.


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 4, 2006)

Robin and David:

All owners vote; only those in buildings being upgraded are assessed.  The proxies look somewhat different; we own one unit in building 42 and one in building 42 and the two proxies we received were not the same.  The one I assume was for the building 43 unit says that unit will not be assessed.

Lori


----------



## OCsun (Jun 4, 2006)

Lori,

I just sent my proxy in with a big YES!  I can't wait!  Pam


----------



## LauraS93 (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm voting yes as well.  My unit is used heavily and they have already replaced all of the carpeting in it from when we were there in 2001 to our visit last year.  Seeing some of the assessments that Hawaii ts owners, and Florida ts owners have had to pay, I don't think the Westin's figures are that bad.


----------



## kcgriffin (Jun 5, 2006)

I just voted YES.  I can't wait to get to my 2BR dedicated week 52 this year!


----------



## ZDJ (Jun 14, 2006)

What kinds of furnishings are they adding?  How will it compare to what Westin does on the hotel side of things?  Is there a more descriptive list out there in terms of bedding and bath, etc?

thanks,
ZDJ


----------



## Loriannf (Jun 15, 2006)

ZDJ-

We received a brochure before the proxies were sent out describing what they intend to do to the units.  Of course, all will have heavenly beds/showers (which many already have).  It looks as if the furnishings will be much like the newer 2 bed units there - a green color scheme- as opposed to the very modern/urban look of the newer 3 bedrooms.  I could be wrong, but that was the impression given by the brochure.  

Lori


----------

